# AE Light PL14 & PL24 clones?



## Stereodude (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen this one before?

I wonder if it's really just as good like they claim... oo:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

I'm astounded at how similar it looks, even the wall plug! I wonder if it's made in the same place and then goes through back channel distributors like DX or something. Crazy...:huh:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Patriot36 said:


> I'm astounded at how similar it looks, even the wall plug! I wonder if it's made in the same place and then goes through back channel distributors like DX or something. Crazy...:huh:


They claim right in the listing that it's made in the same factory.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> They claim right in the listing that it's made in the same factory.




Jeez that's a good price...and free shipping too. Are you gonna get one?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Patriot36 said:


> Jeez that's a good price...and free shipping too. Are you gonna get one?


Maybe... I'm thinking to send them a message and see if they have the higher wattage ones also.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> Maybe... I'm thinking to send them a message and see if they have the higher wattage ones also.




Were you able to get any answers from those folks?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Patriot36 said:


> Were you able to get any answers from those folks?


Not yet. It's been almost 24 hours


----------



## Patriot (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> Not yet. It's been almost 24 hours



Oh well, it is an Ebay store after all. I guess we shouldn't hold our breath right?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Patriot36 said:


> Oh well, it is an Ebay store after all. I guess we shouldn't hold our breath right?


Suppose not... I'm in no hurry to buy, so I've got some time. :candle:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

Here is their slightly cryptic response:


> hello,
> 
> we have PL24 and PL14.
> 
> ...


:shrug: I guess that means that's the PL24-S (assuming they mean they look exactly the same, not that they are the same). I will send a follow up note to confirm.

Edited to remove price to avoid the price going up do to outside forces like what happened in this thread and this thread.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

Still waiting on a reply to my follow up note.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

There was a reply in my inbox waiting for me this morning from them. They are selling the standard PL24, not the shorty. I think I will have to buy one. oo:


----------



## BirdofPrey (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> There was a reply in my inbox waiting for me this morning from them. They are selling the standard PL24, not the shorty. I think I will have to buy one. oo:



I'm interested but not willing to be the guenie pig.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



BirdofPrey said:


> I'm interested but not willing to be the guenie pig.


I personally don't see it as a high risk item. Yes, it's still fairly expensive, but if it's really made in the same factory it seems like a pretty safe bet. It's not like it's a totally new design by some unknown company. :shrug:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> I personally don't see it as a high risk item. Yes, it's still fairly expensive, but if it's really made in the same factory it seems like a pretty safe bet. It's not like it's a totally new design by some unknown company. :shrug:




I agree. I also don't see it as "high risk".....no more than DX anyway. Now, were both lights the same price that you had originally posted?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Patriot36 said:


> Now, were both lights the same price that you had originally posted?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## adamlau (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

I like it. Let me know if and when they may have the off branded Xenide 20W equivalent available :thumbsup: .


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



adamlau said:


> I like it. Let me know if and when they may have the off branded Xenide 20W equivalent available :thumbsup: .


I asked about the Xenide's and they said they only have the PL14 and PL24 (non shorty). :sigh:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> I sent you a PM.



Got it! Thanks Stereo...

Are you any closer to getting one yet? I have a 24/S and a Xe25 already. Maybe the 14w would fill in the gap between the 10w and 24W lights....


hmm.........:thinking:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Patriot36 said:


> Got it! Thanks Stereo...
> 
> Are you any closer to getting one yet? I have a 24/S and a Xe25 already. Maybe the 14w would fill in the gap between the 10w and 24W lights....
> 
> ...


I sent them an e-mail telling them I wanted to buy a PL24, and asking for confirmation of the battery capacity. Given their past response time I'm guessing it will be a few days.


----------



## ROADSTIR (Apr 9, 2008)

*AE PL-14 knockoff? BEWARE of these guys!*

I had a heck of a time dealing with these guys before. See below for the eBay auction they had last August. Notice it says that it comes with a nylon carry bag. It also says every HID flashlight kit comes with a secure lockable case. 

When I received the light everything was there except the "secure lockable case" and the nylon bag. I sent at least a half dozen emails asking about the missing items. Each time I wrote, their English became worse. They were sorry that "I mis-understood" their description. It became almost comical, if I wasn't so angry.

Here's what they said when I asked about the lockable case-

---------------------------------------------------------------
_hello, _

_please note, there is no bag of case included in this auction. _

_the locking case is the rubber harness for the strap that is attached to the flashlight. _

_sorry if you mis-understood. _

_thank you. _

_thank you_
---------------------------------------------------------------
Of course, a lockable case IS a rubber o-ring for attaching the strap! How did I miss that???

Now here's their answer when I asked about the nylon carry bag-

---------------------------------------------------------------
_hello sir, _
_sorry for the misunderstanding, the locking part will be the rubber locking that is attached on the flashlight itself. _

_and about the nylon bag, it is really a strap, you misunderstood. _

_sorry for the inconvenience.:thinking:_
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
Ahhhhh, the old "the nylon bag is actually a strap" thing. How stupid of me. Finally, I suggested they change their description to avoid future issues. No go. So I made a claim with PayPal. They investigated and found that they misrepresented their product. Shortly thereafter they disappeared. 

Guess who's back?:welcome:

As for the light? It's a really nice light with a lot of throw. The charger is a cheapie that heats up and buzzes. And I'm sure that there is a better way to charge that big cylinder of lithium ions than using the supplied one. If anyone else gets one of these, I'd like any suggestions on a better way to charge it.

In summary, it's a nice product, but I'd forget about any warranty claims. 

ps I tried to highlight parts of their auction, but no luck. Look under "Features" and "Burn time"

pps Extra battery was $79


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff? BEWARE of these guys!*

Interesting...

Not getting all the items listed in the description sucks. I didn't expect to get the secure locking hard case since I noticed it was missing from all the pictures, and it's not in the description. The Nylon bag is also not in their description or pictures. I guess they learned from your Paypal dispute.

The price for the battery doesn't sound too bad relatively speaking. The genuine AE ones are $95 for the 4400mAH, and $101.25 for the 4800mAH.

I definitely appreciated your feedback on your experience with them though.


----------



## Lamphead (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

Let's face it....AE Lighting's flash light is NOT made by AE Lighting...it's an OEM product from Taiwan. It is TRUE that they are the same manufacturer for making the AE lighting flashlight...(I just feel sick about people saying they have products Made In USA, but actually they are not...). So, call the product from the real manufacturer a knockoff?...hmmmm, interesting...! 

However, buy from an oversea company like that, the service really sucks...it's TRUE too....


----------



## MattK (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

Here's an option - have your cake and eat it too. 

SALE: AElight Powerlight's at the LOWEST PRICES EVER! 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2146257#post2146257


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



MattK said:


> Here's an option - have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> SALE: AElight Powerlight's at the LOWEST PRICES EVER!
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2146257#post2146257


I'm not sure I'd call that having your cake and eating it too. There's still a sizable difference in price between them, but a sale is always welcome.


----------



## adamlau (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

MattK: I did not see an Xe20 sale price listed  ?


----------



## MattK (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

The published sale prices are on Powerlights only as the Xenide's are already at MAP - but give me a call and I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Lamphead said:


> Let's face it....AE Lighting's flash light is NOT made by AE Lighting...it's an OEM product from Taiwan. It is TRUE that they are the same manufacturer for making the AE lighting flashlight...(I just feel sick about people saying they have products Made In USA, but actually they are not...). So, call the product from the real manufacturer a knockoff?...hmmmm, interesting...!


Ok, I edited the thread title just for you.  Now they're clones, instead of knockoffs. :naughty:


> However, buy from an oversea company like that, the service really suck...it's TRUE too....


For what it's worth, they're apparently not an overseas company. While their English is poor and they answer e-mail's at "night" they ship their product out of Fremont, CA. :thinking:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*

Ok so the PL24 clone arrived yesterday and I noticed it on the porch this morning. It's not exactly what I was expecting size wise. That's of course is completely my own fault since the dimensions were available to me, but I except I'll be selling it in the marketplace for a loss shortly.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> Ok so the PL24 clone arrived yesterday and I noticed it on the porch this morning. It's not exactly what I was expecting size wise. That's of course is completely my own fault since the dimensions were available to me, but I except I'll be selling it in the marketplace for a loss shortly.




You mean it's just longer than you expected? That's a bummer. You're mistake could be someone else's prize I guess. I hope is sells quickly for you.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Patriot36 said:


> You mean it's just longer than you expected? That's a bummer. You're mistake could be someone else's prize I guess. I hope is sells quickly for you.


I guess I was expecting something a little more hand holdable more like a D cell mag light. It's a little too "fat" for my tastes. Maybe this is a good size for someone like Shaq to hand hold.


----------



## Lamphead (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> Ok, I edited the thread title just for you.  Now they're clones, instead of knockoffs. :naughty:



What I meant is that the AE lighting and this guys's light are made by the same factory. Just want to point out the fact...That's all.



Stereodude said:


> For what it's worth, they're apparently not an overseas company. While their English is poor and they answer e-mail's at "night" they ship their product out of Fremont, CA. :thinking:



I believe they have a distributer or whatever you call it in CA...But personally I just prefer to deal with US company...


----------



## 2nd2none (Apr 16, 2008)

There is actually a small paragraph written on AE's website talking about these knock offs, AE is of course stating they are made in different factories and the electronics are different...here read it for yourself: http://www.aelight.com/news.php?a=detail&id=6
Of course AE would say this... So who really knows?...
I don't know if I would want to take the chance with these knock off's, because "IF" these knock off's are less reliable than in the long run it may be better off spending a couple of hundred more, but I don't know squat about any of this.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2008)

2nd2none said:


> There is actually a small paragraph written on AE's website talking about these knock offs, AE is of course stating they are made in different factories and the electronics are different...here read it for yourself: http://www.aelight.com/news.php?a=detail&id=6
> Of course AE would say this... So who really knows?...
> I don't know if I would want to take the chance with these knock off's, because "IF" these knock off's are less reliable than in the long run it may be better off spending a couple of hundred more, but I don't know squat about any of this.




Good link, thanks 2nd. 

To AE, I say, if these knock offs are really different than your lights, then show us what is different. Don't point to a serial number or point to your panasonic battery without proving that their's doesn't also have a panasonic battery. Those are pseudo differences.

My problem with AE's "knock-off" warning is that I feel it's far too vague. If I was trying to make the point they are, I'd have pictures and text saying, "here is our ballast, now look at theirs," "here is our battery, now look at theirs," "look at what the bulb they're using, now look at ours," "here is our quality control process, what is theirs?" ... The kind of comparison where they can show me the quality and performance deficiencies of the light that they're saying not to buy. If all I'm paying extra hundreds for is for them to screw the bezel on, see if it works and then provide me a warranty, I'd like to know that. AE's lack of explanation makes me suspect that their lights are coming from the same place as the knock offs but since their's has a serial number it's "official."

I'm an AE fan and I own two of them but the knock off might just be a decent deal for those who can't cough up the $400-$500 bucks for an AE, especially if no one can point out what the actual differences are between them and the "knock offs." 

Maybe Matt or Mike know what the differences are and would be willing to share that with us though.


----------



## Lamphead (Apr 17, 2008)

Agree with your comment on this. 

The fact that a lot of companies are outsourcing their manufacturing to China is not a problem itself, it's just a reality we have to face it, like it or not. Made in China does not mean bad quality all the time. I saw quite a few products designed by US companies and made by Chinese factories have pretty decent qualities. However, if someone is trying to hide/deny the fact, it's just not necessary and unfair to customers. (I am not pointing anyone specific hiding something....just a general comment.)


----------



## MattK (Apr 18, 2008)

The things I understand to be most special/unique about the AE lights compared to the knock off's are the quality of the ballast and the battery pack. AE is known for having fantastic quality, efficiant ballasts made in Germany and I doubt the knock offs are using top quality German ballasts.


----------



## Lamphead (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I 100% believed in the quality of German products, and still do, at least generally. My view somewhat changed a bit after my first Mercedes...it broke just too often. Since then, I look at products individually case by case and try not to be superstitious about any product from any vendor, not mention any country. 

Here is what I read from the Auerswald's ballast of AE lighting. On one of the 35/50W 12V DC ballast's page, it clearly says "Power Output: ... Power decreasing with decreasing supply voltage". What it tells me is that the ballast is NOT regulating the power over the voltage range, which many other ballasts do. As I have read some comments from other forums about Auerswald ballasts, they are good ballasts but not the best out there. I prefer to read the spec rather than name or origin of the product.

As for the battery, if anyone charges what AE lighting is charging for their light, they won't have problem throwing in several good brand batteries. Need to say anything else...?

Sorry if I disappoint you, but it's my view of it from my experience.


----------



## dudemar (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> Ok, I edited the thread title just for you.  Now they're clones, instead of knockoffs. :naughty:
> For what it's worth, they're apparently not an overseas company. While their English is poor and they answer e-mail's at "night" they ship their product out of Fremont, CA. :thinking:



This sounds awfully familiar... an older thread described a shady seller from Fremont. I searched for the thread in vain, maybe someone could find it...


----------



## FredM (May 3, 2008)

looks like only the 14watt is available.


----------



## GTO_04 (May 12, 2008)

Does the clone have hot re-strike capability?

GTO_04


----------



## pbs357 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



Stereodude said:


> Ok so the PL24 clone arrived yesterday and I noticed it on the porch this morning. It's not exactly what I was expecting size wise. That's of course is completely my own fault since the dimensions were available to me, but I except I'll be selling it in the marketplace for a loss shortly.


 
Did you charge it and fire it up? Or for that matter has anyone else who's taken the plunge give us some feedback on how well it works?


----------



## Stereodude (May 12, 2008)

*Re: AE PL-14 knockoff?*



pbs357 said:


> Did you charge it and fire it up? Or for that matter has anyone else who's taken the plunge give us some feedback on how well it works?


Yes, I charged it up, and tried it out a little, and then sold it. I used it so little I'm not sure how much of an opinion I can offer on it though.


----------



## Scourie (May 12, 2008)

I've got a couple of the PL14 clones (selling one though). For the money I can't fault them. They take maybe 15 secs to get to full brightness, do a hot re-strike, and last the expected time on the 2200mah batteries given the 1.2ish Amps pulled. Strange thing is, there are no identification marks or labels anywhere on the flashlights, but there is a model no. on the charger. When I googled this no. one of the few relevant hits took me to the AE website and the same charger is listed there.

Rob


----------



## pbs357 (May 12, 2008)

Interesting. Might be worth a go, I need a 900-1000 lumen light to close the gap of my cr123 LEDs @ 5-200lumens and my N30 @ 3000 lumens!


----------



## FredM (May 12, 2008)

I wish the 24 watt was around. The shorter 14 does not really seem worth the purchase.


----------



## Stereodude (May 12, 2008)

FredM said:


> I wish the 24 watt was around. The shorter 14 does not really seem worth the purchase.


You can get the 24W by sending a message to the ebay seller (hidgate) who lists the 14W.


----------



## husky20 (May 15, 2008)

yes i asked him about the 24 watt to and he said he has them.


----------



## FredM (May 15, 2008)

I never got a reply. Thinking of just going for the 14 watt, possibly making it a 24watt shorty. I would still come out cheaper than buying a shorty.


----------

